# Christopher Ward c65 vintage



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

*Christopher Ward c65 vintage*


View Advert


I'm after one of these watches so if anyone has one they want to flip let me know.




*Advertiser*




Migzy



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£350.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

